# moving to Amsterdam



## bb654 (Apr 21, 2013)

hey there! my name is Benjamin 19 years old from israel. im about to try and make a move to Amsterdam and i need some help if one of yall be kindly.

* im looking for a place to stay im a one person and want to rent a small apartment in amsterdam area (20 kilometers from amsterdam centrum or maybe closer) my cash range (Per month) is around 400 euros including a bed a desk water payment electricity and gas i dont mine to pay ahead.
i need this apartment from 15 may - 30 june (minimum 6 weeks) I may say more than that also.

thanxs ahead!


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

bb654 said:


> hey there! my name is Benjamin 19 years old from israel. im about to try and make a move to Amsterdam and i need some help if one of yall be kindly.
> 
> * im looking for a place to stay im a one person and want to rent a small apartment in amsterdam area (20 kilometers from amsterdam centrum or maybe closer) my cash range (Per month) is around 400 euros including a bed a desk water payment electricity and gas i dont mine to pay ahead.
> i need this apartment from 15 may - 30 june (minimum 6 weeks) I may say more than that also.
> ...


Are you kidding? A whole apartment on your own inclusive all bills for only €400 a month in Amsterdam? And for such a short period? Your expectations are unrealistic.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Think for that amount you can rent a room at best in Amsterdam. Summertime that will be easier as student housing might become available.


----------



## gbv (Apr 30, 2013)

That will be indeed very difficult! I think you will not able to get more than just a room.


----------



## Tagtraume (May 1, 2013)

You should try looking for a hostel. It's cheap and you'll get to know new people as well.


----------



## isabellek (May 23, 2013)

Or try AirBNB!


----------

